# Long Island Antique Bottle Association Show and Sale



## NYCFlasks

Anyone interested, the Long Island Antique Bottle Association is planning a Show and Sale.  We are looking at a January date.  Details to be announced as they happen.


----------



## cowseatmaize

Talk about advance notice, WOW. []I can't plan to next month yet but I'll be watching. Who knows, maybe life will take me there.


----------



## NYCFlasks

Hi Cowseat.  Our club has not had a show in a few years, so I am trying to get it out there, as it is new, and might not be on folks radar screens.


----------



## cowseatmaize

I see (if I looked at the right person) your friends with Dana. I'm sure if you wanted to pose the question on Facebook she and/or I could share it around to other groups. I have US bottle diggers in common with you but belong to a dozen or so..


----------



## NYCFlasks

Hi Eric, sounds like you have me as I have known Dana for decades, she is such a sweetheart.  I enjoy seeing her at the shows, just saw her at the Mid-Hudson show in Poughkeepsie.I now have a confirmed date.  Sunday January 24th 2016.  Tables are 25.00 each, please note that they are ROUND tables.


----------



## cowseatmaize

I only "met" her through Facebook in the last few months or so and yes, she's great.
Do you want me to pass that date around? Do you have any other details?She was here for a few posts but is on FB all the time, mostly Bottle Collectors that I think Jim (epackage) may have started.Many of the oldtimers are over there now.


----------



## cowseatmaize

This show has been cancelled due to predicted weather with no rain date scheduled.


----------

